

Growing Rails Applications in Practice (eBook) - triskweline
https://leanpub.com/growing-rails

======
patio11
Ooh, this is relevant to my interests.

(So for those of you who don't know, this is the team behind RailsLTS. I like
them a lot but didn't know this was coming down the pipe.)

One thing which I've been regretting recently is that I only have exposure to
2 Rails codebases other than the Rails project itself, and as I'm the sole
engineer on them, they're... well, awful. I hit the wall somewhere in the 10k
or 20k LOrubyC region, and all the "A place for everything and everything in
its place" pre-baked Rails architecture decisions started... I don't know if
breaking down is the right word, but it became increasingly obvious that I was
doing things the software did not want me to do. To avoid certain controllers
having 100+ methods I broke them into subcontrollers, used metaprogramming
magic to route them all together, etc. I've got about a dozen mix-ins in my
Account class (with "helpful" names like Subscriptions, Analytics, Status,
etc, such that I can never remember where
Account#is_terminated_for_nonpayment? resides). I use way too many hacks to
get e.g. a change to app/models/accounts/analytics.rb to re-run both the
account and analytics tests.

Looking forward to this book, and to any other resources from teams which
built Rails applications that started to do a bit of heavy lifting. My
experience at my old company is a lot of it is just organic knowledge at
places which have 10+ engineers working on the codebase for 5+ years, but
unfortunately I've never been in that sort of environment in a Rails shop
(and, ahem, may never have that opportunity).

~~~
lorenzk
Dear makandra: I bought the book on account of this comment. Read about half
of it and love it already.

But why is this the first time I heard about the book?

~~~
triskweline
Hey Lorenz. Really glad you're enjoying the book!

We're just starting to get a some visibility internationally, which might
explain why this is not all over Reddit and HN already.

